# Randy Couture launches new perfume line!



## WatchinMMA (Apr 27, 2012)

.... wow


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

No way... that has to be a joke?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

WatchinMMA said:


> .... wow


That has to be photoshopped! I don't even think it's Randy besides the head, and the lettering is extremely cheap. It's hilarious if it is truly real though, and kind of sad.


----------



## WatchinMMA (Apr 27, 2012)

Killz said:


> No way... that has to be a joke?


http://www.facebook.com/Randy.theNatural.Couture

post your pics with your bottle guys!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Has anyone done the ol', "Does it smell like Randy after a fight?" joke yet?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Cant imagine anyone wanting to smell like an MMA fighter hahaha


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

WatchinMMA said:


> http://www.facebook.com/Randy.theNatural.Couture
> 
> post your pics with your bottle guys!


I guess it does appear to be real? WTH was he thinking? He's now officially sold his soul for the almighty dollar!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Moved to Bellator *

And wut?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

So THAT'S why Dana is pissed


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Can't wait for the Dana White signature Eu de Toilette to hit the stores! Shit's gonna be mad crazy!


----------



## WatchinMMA (Apr 27, 2012)

soon randy will be shooting brad pitt style chanel commercials :
http://youtu.be/mGs4CjeJiJQ

BTW that is an awesome pic you have for your avatar mod above me


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

WatchinMMA said:


> soon randy will be shooting brad pitt style chanel commercials :
> http://youtu.be/mGs4CjeJiJQ
> 
> BTW that is an awesome pic you have for your avatar mod above me


Thank you - and I know


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm more confused as to why he's using a fleur-de-lis as the main branding symbol... Does he think he's GSP?


----------



## WatchinMMA (Apr 27, 2012)

Purgetheweak said:


> I'm more confused as to why he's using a fleur-de-lis as the main branding symbol... Does he think he's GSP?


haha I know right? I think it was picked up with his association with afflication but who knows. its really wierd how it has become a staple for mma fashion


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Killz said:


> Cant imagine anyone wanting to smell like an MMA fighter hahaha


He has a special way to convince girls they MUST appreciate his new product... 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8418r_randy-couture-chokes-out-a-girl_sport#.URP0Uny9KSM


----------

